
How China infiltrates colleges across the globe - tomohawk
https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/11/article/how-china-infiltrates-universities-across-the-globe/
======
VeninVidiaVicii
This is a really interesting read. The majority of the postdocs I work with
are Chinese, and for the most part we get along great. The lab I work in
currently gets a ton of funding from the Chinese national government. I've
never broached topics I think they'd find divisive. I'm not sure where the
line between sensitivity and apathy lies.

